

Don't be a Super Bowl loser  - dataplumber
http://successfulworkplace.com/2013/02/03/avoid-being-a-super-bowl-loser/

======
maxharris
I love the Super Bowl ads: they have high production values, and often inform
or remind me about things that might make my life better in some way. They
enhance the experience for me! I wouldn't want to watch a game where
everything is lifeless, gray, stripped of the money it takes to do it all
artfully.

Edit: downvoting me without comment is not the same as answering me. In what
way does my preference for advertising during the Super Bowl make me a
_loser_? (That kind of put-down reminds me of high school, and not in a good
way.)

